# Saudi arabia contacts needed



## AzMEDIC78 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey all, 

I'm looking to make the move to Saudi in about 4-5 months if I can figure out how to change my CERT to a License. Does anyone have any contacts in Saudi (employees/managers/supervisors) that they can forward me their phone number so I can call with a few questions. 

Thanks and be safe,

B


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 13, 2011)

What is a "CERT"?

What are you actually educated/trained in?

And FYI, you can not just "make a move to Saudi"...you have to be invited or employed and screened heavily before arrival.


----------



## AzMEDIC78 (Jan 13, 2011)

O.P.
Yes, I know I can't just move to S.A. I'm currently trying to meet application requirements by switching my state paramedic cert (AZ doesn't train licensed paramedics like most of the east coast) to a license. SRCA requires a license before applying. Essentially, there is no difference in scope of practice between a certified medic and licensed one because it depends how your state wants you to look on paper.  So in reguards to you asking what I'm trained in, I'm looking to apply for a paramedic position with SRCA.


----------



## helimedic39 (Jan 19, 2011)

There actually is a big difference between a cert program and a license program. I worked in AZ. Came from MI. Example, typical AZ medic course usually about 14 months, 1 day a week of class. Then clinical hours, not that many. Licensed programs - at least i can speak of the one i went through was 3 days a week, 12 hour days for 9 months. Then a lot of clinical/third ride hours. Just clarifying. But to help you out, if you'd like, you can always challenge a test from a state that has licensed programs. I.E Michigan. They do not accept NR, therefore you can take a test and/or take a refresher class in state. Which I know most wouldn't want to do. And there are many many other places in the world to go to. I would recommend that over Saudi, coming from someone who worked there, although not a horrible experience.


----------



## AzMEDIC78 (Jan 21, 2011)

I appreciate your post OP. I went threw a similar course as you. 3 days a week, 9 hours, 2 months ''third ride'', and 3 months clinical. When looking to go to WI I only needed a WMD course before challenging and becoming WI licensed. However, I've been dealing with Az DHS with no such luck obtaining a liscense. 

Look, I appreciate everyones concern for my cert, but Saudi residence!!! I'm looking for some phone numbers.


----------



## Armor10 (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure why you would have to be licensed. I'm currently working here in Saudi with only my Oregon Cert. I do have a degree, and am Certified by the Saudi Health Council at the Technician level. When the guys with only state certs, and no degree's were certified at the Asst Tech level. PM me and tell me who your dealing with and I'll see if I can figure out whats going on. Cheers


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 2, 2011)

The health council licence you get here seems to worthless and means jack. It does not effect your pay, your scope of practice or your title. There is also no ryme nor reason behind whatever they put on your card. There are U.S. Paramedics with bachelors degree's here who have Assistant technician on there card who are flight medics. There are also guys with no degree at all and no state cert who hold only national registry that make more than other guys. ALL our titles, scope of practice, ect are the same as a "Paramedic."


----------

